# Pork fat in BBQ sauce



## nate85 (Dec 14, 2020)

So I came across this the other day on facebook and it caught my attention.  I’d like to/going to give it a try at making a sauce like this.  Anyone ever use pork fat in bbq sauce?  Google search went very helpful


----------



## agaffer (Dec 14, 2020)

I have used lard, and brisket trimmings in sauces that I made. Always for use that day and thrown out after a few days. No scientific evidence that they can't be kept longer but, don't want to find out the hard way by refrigerating them too long. In general, I didn't taste any difference between using rendered fat and just plain canola oil in the sauces. There are too many strong spice flavors in my sauces to taste subtle things like oil.
I know one fact about the question though, like Harry Soo of Slap your Daddy BBQ likes to say, "Any thing about BBQ is open to a 3 hour discussion and disagreement."


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2020)

I will add, mostly De-fatted, Pan dripping to all kinds of Sauces, not just BBQ. The Fat that I remove is used to saute aromatic veggies like Onion, Garlic, Etc. Or make a Roux. Nothing coming off Meat goes directly in the Trash. Even Bones, go in soup or stock, first.
Pork Fat is pretty neutral in Flavor. But Chicken and Beef Fat is infinitely more flavorful than Veg Oil or even Butter...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2020)

Never tried it, but my question would be would you have to use it right away or could you store the leftover in the fridge, & if so how long. I keep my BBQ sauce in the fridge for at least a year & it is just as good as when I made it. But no pork fat in it!
Al


----------



## normanaj (Dec 14, 2020)

If bacon grease counts than yep I add it all the time!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2020)

Long before Canning, Potted Meats, slow cooked in their own Fat, we're put in crocks, covered with a layer of more liquid Fat. And placed on a shelf in the Root Cellar, 58°F+/-, until needed. They lasted for months, if undesturbed.

The BBQ Sauce, with Fat, will keep in the refer just fine. Cool while stirring in an Ice bath, until Cold. This is to keep the fat emulsified. Then refrigerate. Between the Vinegar, Salt and Sugar, you have an inhospitable environment for bacterial growth...JJ


----------



## nate85 (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks everyone, you guys pretty much hit on everything I was wondering about. I’m going to give this a try with some pork fat I have and I’ll be sure to post up how it turns out!


----------

